# Best solid color acrylic stain for siding?



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

*Solid Stain For Siding*

We have switched to Cabot ProVT solid acrylic stain a few years ago and really like it, you can apply it to previously stained, painted, or bare vertical surfaces, we use it on homes and fences with great results and coverage.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Skkens Rubbol Siding Finish
Cabot Pro VT
BM Solid Siding
SW Woodscapes
Superdeck Solid Color Deck & Siding

The Rubbol is incredible, but it has a bit of a "sheen" to it (as opposed to the dead flat Cabot), and most solid stain customers out here are looking for flat
So although it has an edge in quality over ProVT, the ProVT gets used more out this way

The ProVT is excellent, and has a slight edge (in a few areas) over the BM and SW offerings

BM/SW's solid siding stains are both good choices, and are probably right about neck and neck quality-wise
I think both have a bit of a sheen, but not that much really

I'm picking nits with my ratings here, but rest assured none mentioned are junk, any would be a good choice

I put Superdeck on the list, but can't make a personal/professional comment on it from using the product, as it's pretty new to my area
It certainly gets good ratings from contractors in other areas
The few local contractors that have used it so far have had good things to say about it
Enough reliable second-hand favorable response to think it should be up there

Personally/professionally I can't wait for the opportunity to try it on new red cedar as they claim it will hold back tannin bleed w/o priming first


----------

